# Audi TT Gauge Cluster Failure



## aborini (Nov 12, 2012)

So, I have been searching the forum for a while and it is hard to find the correct answer. So my cluster finally went bad...i think. My tachometer has stopped working completely. My LCD screen says press clutch to start car all the time and gives me an oil warning every once in a while. In addition i have a light that my tires are spinning and my top is coming up or something. Just need some advice. Thanks!


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*module masters*

This is a known failure. 

gets everyone eventually. %^&* can-bus! (French cluster!) 

Send cluster to module masters, get basic rebuild...5 year warrantee.


----------



## aborini (Nov 12, 2012)

is $350 the average rebuild price?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I paid $160 from module master without center LCD rebuild. If your center LCD is busted it will cost ya more.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*me too*



DougLoBue said:


> I paid $160 from module master without center LCD rebuild. If your center LCD is busted it will cost ya more.


 *X2* 

they do a good job. 

it's super easy taking the cluster out...about the easiest job you can do on this car! 

*Disconnect battery...DO NOT RECONNECT BATTERY UNTIL NEW CLUSTER IS IN PLACE!!!!!!!!* 
4 screws, 2 clips, 3 over-center clip-plugs. Then you look at a big hole for 10 days. LOL


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

For academia's sake, just what happens if you reconnect the battery without a cluster in place? 

(to gauge if I should just disconnect the cables and close the hood, or take the battery out and hide it in my closet where the car can't find it, put it back in, and blow itself up — because it doesn't know any better)


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Scigano said:


> (to gauge if I should just disconnect the cables and close the hood, or take the battery out and hide it in my closet *where the car can't find it, put it back in, and blow itself up — because it doesn't know any better)*


 If that's possible, you have bigger problems than your cluster not working. :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Scigano said:


> For academia's sake, just what happens if you reconnect the battery without a cluster in place?
> 
> (to gauge if I should just disconnect the cables and close the hood, or take the battery out and hide it in my closet where the car can't find it, put it back in, and blow itself up — because it doesn't know any better)


 IDK I've driven around without a cluster in my car... and never follow the disconnect the battery rule.


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

What I really meant was to make sure the neg-cable doesn't go anywhere near the terminal after I disconnect it and complete the circuit for space-time exploding consequences (or very bad car-fubar'ing)


----------



## aborini (Nov 12, 2012)

my LCD displays information fine. just the wrong information. There is a line through the middle but that doesn't bother me


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> IDK I've driven around without a cluster in my car... and never follow the disconnect the battery rule.


 ^^^ Probably runs with scissors too.  

:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I went through BBA Reman when I did mine. It was around $350 and took 3 days iirc


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

*No Cluster / Battery Connected*

I am with Doug on this.. I tried to repair my own cluster (note the word tried) and I left battery connected the whole time... no issues and had it in and out of the car at least 2 dozen times. For a day or two I just had the circuit board plugged in without any motors, etc... Pretty wild looking with just a bunch of square red LEDs starting you back in the face. 

You better have great Surface soldering skills and the right equipment if you plan on touching the LCD panel. Stepper motors are a piece of cake if you take your time and use a razor blade to shave a bit of plastic off the side posts the motors mount to. 

I ended up buying an entire Immo III system on the classifieds here (ECU, RFID tags from key FOBS, and Cluster). So when I get a free weekend I can just swap everything over and I won't have to worry about having the cluster adapted to the ECU. 

Anyone know if they battery disconnect has anything to do with the Immobilizer system?? That would be my best guess. 

I paid just under $400 for a complete Immo system from a part-out for what its worth.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

When I pulled mine and put it back in, I had no problems, but that cluster was pretty messed up already. Only the idiot lights, tacho and speedometer worked on my old one.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

lite1979 said:


> Only the idiot lights, tacho and speedometer worked on my old one.


 :thumbup: That is currently what I live with too (well temp and fuel are good)... not really the end of the world as your eyes should be on the road and not the cluster when ripping through gears eace:


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*TT cluster plus*

my 2001 TT i owned for 10 yrs has the typical cluster issue as well as fuel + temp gauge issues. i see modulemaster don't do them any more but BBA Reman in Massachusetts looks like my best option. want to do this every winter as the car hibernates but shipping the cluster causes concern. i see one happy customer + wonder if thats still true.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Several cluster rebuild alternatives in this link*

https://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk1-discussion-9/instrument-cluster-replacement-2888486/


----------



## Smspears592 (Mar 9, 2019)

I just sent mine off to be fixed. I won't mention the company because they didn't live up to what they promised. They did get the screen switched out. I bought the motors for the gauges and replaced them myself. They work great now. I watched a YouTube video that explained the process for changing the motors. It was spot on. Good luck. I am enjoying a working gauge cluster!


----------

